#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Mensagem DHCP: Offering lease IP without sucess

## simplification

Fala galera, to com este problema ( Warning info debug (Offering lease "IP Clientes" without sucess), procurando pelo forum todo, vi que muitas pessoas também tem este mesmo problema e nenhum esta solucionado, será que alguem poderia por gentilesa e se souber dizer o que esta acontecendo e o que é isto???... valeu gente... 
OBS: Na busca achei alguns topicos referente, mas nenhum com solução... acho que seria interessante deixar este post esclarecido para ajudar outros users... Abraço a todos... Valeu!

----------


## simplification

> Fala galera, to com este problema ( Warning info debug (Offering lease "IP Clientes" without sucess), procurando pelo forum todo, vi que muitas pessoas também tem este mesmo problema e nenhum esta solucionado, será que alguem poderia por gentilesa e se souber dizer o que esta acontecendo e o que é isto???... valeu gente... 
> OBS: Na busca achei alguns topicos referente, mas nenhum com solução... acho que seria interessante deixar este post esclarecido para ajudar outros users... Abraço a todos... Valeu!


Outra questão, a poucos minutos 1 cliente veio até minha casa e reclamou da mensagem (Conexão nula ou limitada).. estou usando hotspot>dhcp -- poruqe será que isto acontece?... valeu...

----------


## Nando

por algum problema esse teu cliente não recebeu o ip

----------


## leosmendes

bom dia, eu ja passei por este problema quando meu servidor era pc .agora que uso rb os problemas diminuíram mas as vezes ainda acontece isto, e quando acontece depois de alguns segundos o cliente acaba conseguindo ganhar ip. no pc eu usava dhcp e amarrava mais mac, na rb eu não amarro mac e pode ser por isto que os problemas diminuíram, pois me parece que existe algum bug no arp porque ja tive uma unica experiência em que o cliente pegou ip mas não navegava e nem pingava, ai foi so remover ele do arp (ai o mk adicionou ele novamente como dinâmico) e ai passou a funcionar. ja houve caso também do cliente ter que formatar o pc dele para resolver o problema. como são muitas variáveis não consegui chegar ao real problema, mas uma coisa é fato, a impressão que tenho é que o software mk funciona melhor nas rbs mesmo se usado um pc parrudo. na epoca eu usava um celerom dual core (nucleo derivado do core duo) e depois de saber que o mk não se portava bem com dual core usei tbm um celerom single core ambos com mais de 2ghz, o restante era 4 placas de rede pcie gigabite intel, placa mãe gigabyte, 2g ddr2, fonte bakana e hd sata. Teoricamente o hardware pc era melhor que uma rb1000 mas na verdade me pareceu que uma simples rb433 fazia o serviço melhor que meu pc-mk.


estive pensando tambem que o pacote de dados dhcp viajando por wireless pode estar sendo perdido, corrompido ou tendo um atraso, neste caso estive pensando em usar dhcp relay em cada pop para ver se o problema diminuia mas não tenho tido tempo ainda de estudar para saber se esta solução se aplica neste caso.

----------


## multlink

olha só, comigo aparece esse problema, mas comecei a pesquisar ele ae cheguei a conclusão que esse problema na minha rede é, "interferência", ae procuro o canal que está menos utilizado no espectro da torre, mudo e resolve o problema e para de dar essa menssagem e os clientes voltam a receber o dhcp normal, acabando com o ip nulo ou invalido.

----------


## Nando

multlink e como fica essa situaçao pra quem usa radio e mk ?

----------


## multlink

nando como disse anteriormente, no seu mk, procure um canal com menor uso em seu espectro, ae faça seus testes, pois comigo resolveu assim.

----------


## simplification

> nando como disse anteriormente, no seu mk, procure um canal com menor uso em seu espectro, ae faça seus testes, pois comigo resolveu assim.


Bom Gente, meu problema foi resolvido da seguinte forma, : Ip>hotspot>Users> simplesmente adicionei o ip de cada usuario Fixo e tive que ir na casa de cada cliente para adicionar o mesmo ip, (40Clientes).. deu trabalho, mas foi a melhor forma de solucionar meus problemas que estava me dando uma baita dor de cabeça quando abri este topico... ja faazem alguns dias e nunca mais tive problemas, até viajei este fim de semana 3 dias ausente e tudo ok.... Obrigado a todos que ajudaram e ajudam neste forum...

----------


## AndrioPJ

amigo
trabalho em varios edificios/condominio com rede cabeada.
de vez em qdo tenho esse problema, muito raramente.
solucao: desligar e ligar o switch na qual o cliente esta conectado.

acho que esse problema esta na memoria do switch ou radio... ao reiniciar, limpa a tabela de enderecamento do mesmo, o que resolve o problema.

----------


## mikrotikuser

> Bom Gente, meu problema foi resolvido da seguinte forma, : Ip>hotspot>Users> simplesmente adicionei o ip de cada usuario Fixo e tive que ir na casa de cada cliente para adicionar o mesmo ip, (40Clientes).. deu trabalho, mas foi a melhor forma de solucionar meus problemas que estava me dando uma baita dor de cabeça quando abri este topico... ja faazem alguns dias e nunca mais tive problemas, até viajei este fim de semana 3 dias ausente e tudo ok.... Obrigado a todos que ajudaram e ajudam neste forum...



Olá, te agradeceria indicasses que equipa têm teus clientes para se conectar a tua rede inalambrica e em que modo de rede trabalham ditos equipas BRIDGE ou ROUTER

saludos

----------


## djjeantechno

Tiuve o mesmo problema ,mas no meu caso foi cabo crimpado,refiz as 2 pontas tchuff foi embora e nunca mais fui no Cliente,cada cá um caso

----------


## SlayerCommand

Eu tive esse problema e resolvi reiniciando o radio, so isso.

----------


## Neturno

A Solução que encontrei tb foi esta, colocar todo mundo com IP Fixo, a diferença que eu uso autenticação por IP, e na casa dos clientes eu uso CPE então eu fiz toda as alterações remotamente.

----------


## kfdigital

ao meu ver isso parece um problema comum quando um sinal ate o cliente se encontra em dificuldade, por poluiçao da frequencia ou ate mesmo o sinal baixo, ja encontrei o mesmo problema com a climpagem do cabo atrapalhada por oxidaçao ou mal contato.

----------


## JHenriqueSN

cara, tbm estou com esse problema mas acho que isso é relacionado ao radio que distribui wireless, pois tive alguns clientes que estavam com esse problema, apenas clientes wireless. tive que definir o ip deles como fixo! mas não fiquei satisfeito com a solução. imagina se os clientes restauram o pc, formatam, ou qualquer coisa desse tipo. ter que ir na casa deles mais uma vez configurar vai ser chato.
tive a conclusão que isso é o radio quando um dos clientes tava tentando conectar e dava esse erro e ao mesmo tempo eu acessando o mikrotik vendo o erro e tentando resolver. nada resolvia, até que resolvi reiniciar o radio. e na mesma hora ele voltou a ter acesso normalmente. então na minha opinião isso é algo relacionado ao radio. alguém já teve esse problema com clientes a cabo? vamos tentar resolver isso, ou pelo menos descobrir o verdadeiro motivo disso acontecer que pelo que ou vi tem muito neguinho sofrendo com esse problema.

----------


## SlayerCommand

Isto realmente esta relacionado ao radio, acontece este problema comigo mais apenas com 1 dos 3 bullet 2 HP que tenho, é aleatório, não tem um horário especifico para acontecer, quando acontecer eu apenas desligo a energia do bullet, espero 5 segundos e volto a ligar e pronto, o cliente pega o IP do mk normalmente, é algum problema relacionado a tabela de MAC do radio quando tenta pegar o IP do mk ele não consegue pois da a entender que ele rejeitou o IP que o mk quer dar ao cliente.

----------


## Gryngo

Bom dia a todos... (DHCP: Offering lease) a MIKROTIK esta falando pra vc que um servidor DHCP esta retornando um IP valido para ela mesma..... ou seja.. vai na casa dos seus clientes e procura um rotiador que esteja com o cabo na porta errada....

pode ter certeza de que vc vai achar....!!! depois que retornar o cabo pra porta correta cole ele com super-bond e reinicie a RB...
assim o cliente nao mete a mao mais....

----------


## rafaelhol

Olá pessoal, depois de muito pesquisar sobre esse problema ao qual está tirando a paz de milhares de pessoas aqui no forum com relação ao Bug do DHCP mikrotik (offering lease without success), resolvi me pronunciar e realizar este desabafo. Pelo que percebi este bug afeta todas as versões acima da 6.38.7 e parece que não existe nada, nada mesmo que se possa fazer para resolver este problema; com relação ao pessoal da mikrotik é um absurdo que nenhum engenheiro ou programador venha a publico falar a respeito.

Pois bem, vamos a resolução dos fatos, vamos a origem deste problema, a que tudo indica parece ser o mascaramento do MAC ADDRESS.

Aqui utilizo um router DD-WRT no modo AP BRIDGE (ROTEADO), neste modo esse equipamento não consegue absolutamente passar o mac address verdadeiro dos clientes que estão dependentes dele, isso gera uma duplicidade de MAC para o serviço de DHCP ao qual entende como se fosse uma tentativa de duplicidade ou clonagem ou tentativa de violação por conta disso o mikrotik mostra a seguinte mensagem de erro: 

defconf offering lease 192.168.10.xxx for 00:30:18:xx:xx:xx to 10:FE:ED:xx:xx:xx without success

Até aqui tudo certo, porém isso é um problema para quem utiliza o sistema de mascaramento de MAC, e ao meu ver parece que não existe o minimo interesse da mikrotik em resolver esse problema, ou que pelo menos podesse criar uma opção LEGACY do DHCP que pudesse lidar com mascaramento de MAC. Sinceramente espero que a mikrotik possa nos ajudar, pois assim como os demais colegas já estamos desanimando desse bugs e estes erros.

----------


## Vict0r

> Olá pessoal, depois de muito pesquisar sobre esse problema ao qual está tirando a paz de milhares de pessoas aqui no forum com relação ao Bug do DHCP mikrotik (offering lease without success), resolvi me pronunciar e realizar este desabafo. Pelo que percebi este bug afeta todas as versões acima da 6.38.7 e parece que não existe nada, nada mesmo que se possa fazer para resolver este problema; com relação ao pessoal da mikrotik é um absurdo que nenhum engenheiro ou programador venha a publico falar a respeito.
> 
> Pois bem, vamos a resolução dos fatos, vamos a origem deste problema, a que tudo indica parece ser o mascaramento do MAC ADDRESS.
> 
> Aqui utilizo um router DD-WRT no modo AP BRIDGE (ROTEADO), neste modo esse equipamento não consegue absolutamente passar o mac address verdadeiro dos clientes que estão dependentes dele, isso gera uma duplicidade de MAC para o serviço de DHCP ao qual entende como se fosse uma tentativa de duplicidade ou clonagem ou tentativa de violação por conta disso o mikrotik mostra a seguinte mensagem de erro: 
> 
> defconf offering lease 192.168.10.xxx for 00:30:18:xx:xx:xx to 10:FE:ED:xx:xx:xx without success
> 
> Até aqui tudo certo, porém isso é um problema para quem utiliza o sistema de mascaramento de MAC, e ao meu ver parece que não existe o minimo interesse da mikrotik em resolver esse problema, ou que pelo menos podesse criar uma opção LEGACY do DHCP que pudesse lidar com mascaramento de MAC. Sinceramente espero que a mikrotik possa nos ajudar, pois assim como os demais colegas já estamos desanimando desse bugs e estes erros.


Exatamente! Infelizmente isso tem ocorrido muito, já que a maioria dos novos celulares utilizam o mascaramento do MAC, e essa opção vem ativada de fábrica, causando esse problema em redes Mikrotik.
Atualmente eu ativei na minha rede a opção "Client MAC Limit" no DHCP Server, desse jeito o MK sempre vai tentar entregar apenas um único endereço por MAC, com isso as mensagens no LOG diminuíram muito! não zeraram, mas melhorou.

----------

